# 489 visa (Temporary Working Visa) in NT, Is it good option ???



## Manalee (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi All,

In my visa application process, my husband is Primary applicant and his profile is in CSOL. Unfortunately now his profile is out of the List in all states of Australia (Marketing Specialist). 

But in case of Northern Territory they offer invitations to such applicants for subclass-489 visa (Temporary Working Visa), so what u think, is it good option ?
Anyone have got this kind of invitation from NT?

My husband's Skill assessment is already positive, Have Overall 7 band in IELTS and he have also filed EOI .

Please suggest me any other way, if you are aware about......


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Manalee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my visa application process, my husband is Primary applicant and his profile is in CSOL. Unfortunately now his profile is out of the List in all states of Australia (Marketing Specialist).
> 
> ...


Hello Manalee,

Well 489 visa is 4 years temporary visa. In order to qualify for PR through 489 in the future, your husband must live in that region for atleast 2 years and work full time for atleast 1 year. Then he can apply PR (887 Visa) with less fee (Approx 400$) and even without IELTS :israel:. Rules may change anytime, beware. These are criteria as of now.

Secondly, getting a job in a region is not an easy task when getting a job in hot cities like Sydney/Melbourne itself is a bit challenging. I do not know about NT, however, NSW regions are a bit expensive. But, your husband can work in any field in this visa, but it has to be full time. I believe, 489 has much restrictions about spouse thing, I don't know much about that, you need to research out.

He can proceed if he is very much eager to go and if there is no other alternatives. However, he should be able to face these challenge if any he come across, of course, there is no gain without pain 

Better advice is, research out from google about NT regional places you wish to apply, cost of living, weather, jobs, transports etc and even you can ping some Indians living there and ask for details. I did the same when I was researching possibilities and got good insight which indeed served as an essential ingredient in my decisions.

Also, Manalee, I have searched this thread for you, just dropin a message there, seniors can give more insight on this profession.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/167185-marketing-specialist-225113-a-4.html


Placed EOI as in? For which visa? 189? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Manalee (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for your valuable reply.....

But the thing is we are not able to apply anywhere in Australia with this profession, coz it shows "closed" in all states for the time.....?
How much time we can wait ????
Instead NT is the only States where hopes are alive.....

I will definitely search as you said....

But please keep me updated if you got any information about 489 State sponsorship visa, From NT.

Thanks a lot,
Manalee


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Manalee said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable reply.....
> 
> But the thing is we are not able to apply anywhere in Australia with this profession, coz it shows "closed" in all states for the time.....?
> How much time we can wait ????
> ...


Hello again,

Closed occupations, well, can not comment, as and when there are requirements and demands, perhaps they open? That too would be for short time, as competition is very high.

I don't look for NT, as software professions are not there as well 

If I come across any, I will post you.

By the way, what is the EOI you were talking about you have already placed?

Another alternative you have Manalee, i.e scoring IELTS 8 in all modules which fetches your hubby 20 points  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Manalee (Nov 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Closed occupations, well, can not comment, as and when there are requirements and demands, perhaps they open? That too would be for short time, as competition is very high.
> 
> ...




Thanks Again,
I think, No Hopes then....!

We have submitted EOI for 190/189 but at that time his profession was in.

now we were planning to edit same EOI for 489.

Thanks,
Manalee


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Manalee said:


> Thanks Again,
> I think, No Hopes then....!
> 
> We have submitted EOI for 190/189 but at that time his profession was in.
> ...


Oh, I am very sorry to hear that, don't worry Manalee.

There should be requirements in the future, they should be opening (Like how we are affirmative that software professions they open in NSW  in the future, atleast in July 2014).

By the way, yes, if NT is the only option and you guys don't want to miss it, please go ahead without thinking much  In parallel research about the region well too 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Yvonnefer (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi all, 
Im new to this forum. Im going to apply for NT SS Nomination. can anyone give me a rough idea about processing time please?


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yvonnefer said:


> Hi all, Im new to this forum. Im going to apply for NT SS Nomination. can anyone give me a rough idea about processing time please?


One week i would say after acknowledgement...


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

*Nt 489*



Yvonnefer said:


> Hi all,
> Im new to this forum. Im going to apply for NT SS Nomination. can anyone give me a rough idea about processing time please?


They will respond to you and will give a timeline of 3 weeks. My friend got his approval close to 4 weeks, good enough.


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi all,

I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR. 

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## pinkinoko (Jan 20, 2015)

msandhu said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR.
> 
> ...


Hello Msandhu,

Let us just hope 887 visa will not be gone as an option, I will pray that it will wait for us after 2 years! I am aiming for that as well!

Cheers,

pinkinoko


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

I did some research and came to know that those who already got 489 visa will not be affected if 887 gets change.. SO keeping finger crossed that it is true


----------



## Bhaskerkaran (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey All!!!

I have just got my PCC done, medial reports seem to be pending. I just want to know what all possibilities are there for rejections (if any). What does the CO ask? N how long it takes after submitting the fees? i submitted the fee on 10th May, 2015.

Thanks n help


----------



## uttara (Feb 18, 2016)

I lodged my 489 state sponsored visa application on 25 July, 2015. My CO has been allocated on September 15, 2015 but until now I haven't heard back from DIBP. It's been around seven months that I lodged the application. I emailed CO on January 13th but haven't got any response yet. Can anybody in the forum suggest me what the reason could be for this delay? Your suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tanaka1996 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi
I have almost 6 years work experience as a senior support worker/ Home carer with learning disability and elderly people in UK. I have done NVQ 3 in Health and Social care and MBA from UK. Secured IELTS over all 6.5 and minimum 6 band. 

Can you please let me know whether I am eligible to apply for 489 visa in NT.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Please guide me. I want to apply for NT. Bit there is a requirement of financial capability to show. Is it easy or difficult to get NT nomination? Why less people are applying for NT?


----------



## sushilsk (May 21, 2016)

Hi all 
Even I have applied for 489 for NT. Applied EOI on 7th May 2016, sent the application for NT for sponsorship on 13th May, 2016. 
Please let me know the timeliness for the CO to be assigned. . As my assessment report is going to be expired on23rd Oct,2016.
Regards 
Sushil


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Normally they say it will take 10 weeks.



sushilsk said:


> Hi all
> Even I have applied for 489 for NT. Applied EOI on 7th May 2016, sent the application for NT for sponsorship on 13th May, 2016.
> Please let me know the timeliness for the CO to be assigned. . As my assessment report is going to be expired on23rd Oct,2016.
> Regards
> Sushil


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi Sushilsk/Preax

Did you received invitation from the NT for visa 489? I'm applying for 190 but I think they will issue 489 because I have no job offer in the NT. Not sure if in this case the processing time is 4 weeks or 10 weeks.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Sushilsk/Preax
> 
> Did you received invitation from the NT for visa 489? I'm applying for 190 but I think they will issue 489 because I have no job offer in the NT. Not sure if in this case the processing time is 4 weeks or 10 weeks.


 No it was rejected. Normally these days it will take sometime bcoz there are soo many applications 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

while it is true that getting PR may be difficult via 489, it is better than not having moved at all...who knows maybe rules will become lenient that will allow you to get PR too? It's all about looking at the positive side of things...

taking a leap of faith is sometimes a good idea. If nothing else, you'll have gained exposure to the great OZ culture


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,
Correct me if I'm wrong here but having 489 is nearly the same anyway as having 190 right? I mean whichever visa you are on you must have a job to survive in Oz anyway, once you have 1 year of full time employment you can apply for Pr visa. I think immigration has 489 to really keep people in he state. It's not like you can just come to oz and not work for the rest of your life, you could if you are extremely rich, in which case you might not have to move to Oz in the first place or you could just buy a business and start your own business.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tazui said:


> Hi,
> Correct me if I'm wrong here but having 489 is nearly the same anyway as having 190 right? I mean whichever visa you are on you must have a job to survive in Oz anyway, once you have 1 year of full time employment you can apply for Pr visa. I think immigration has 489 to really keep people in he state. It's not like you can just come to oz and not work for the rest of your life, you could if you are extremely rich, in which case you might not have to move to Oz in the first place or you could just buy a business and start your own business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


not exactly...489 means you have to work in the profession that you applied for...any other PR visa you can just do some other work also and survive and work your way up...maybe both you and your spouse can work and make ends meet and grow slowly...but in 489, you cannot do that


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> not exactly...489 means you have to work in the profession that you applied for...any other PR visa you can just do some other work also and survive and work your way up...maybe both you and your spouse can work and make ends meet and grow slowly...but in 489, you cannot do that




I found info on border.gov.au which doesn't specify which profession I have to work in as long as it's full time, then after 1 year of full time work and 2 year of living in a specified regional are i can apply for Pr. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Tazui said:


> I found info on border.gov.au which doesn't specify which profession I have to work in as long as it's full time, then after 1 year of full time work and 2 year of living in a specified regional are i can apply for Pr. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Tazui, 
yes it doesnt say any specific job category. As long as you work in a full time job thats fine.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Preax said:


> Hi Tazui,
> yes it doesnt say any specific job category. As long as you work in a full time job thats fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


sorry my bad. I thought it was in that profession...but still note that you have to hold a full time job...you cannot do freelancing, part time jobs or move to a different city etc. etc. 

in my opinion this is a bit restrictive, but better than not getting a visa at all


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

zooter80 said:


> sorry my bad. I thought it was in that profession...but still note that you have to hold a full time job...you cannot do freelancing, part time jobs or move to a different city etc. etc.
> 
> in my opinion this is a bit restrictive, but better than not getting a visa at all


I think better if we can have some more inputs on this matter

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

zooter80 said:


> sorry my bad. I thought it was in that profession...but still note that you have to hold a full time job...you cannot do freelancing, part time jobs or move to a different city etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> in my opinion this is a bit restrictive, but better than not getting a visa at all




Zooter,
I'm sure you can do freelancing and part time jobs, it's just those two won't get you a pathway to permanent visa after 2 years, so I agree with you that 489 is nowhere as good as 190 where you can go straight for Medicare and free public education. In my case if I can't get 190 I'll have to think very hard about migrating at all since I lived in Australia before for 4 years and one thing I can tell you for sure that not having money is Oz it's just as bad as not having money in the third world country.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Entire state is a regional area so we're ever you stay in N'T we can apply for PR 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Hedwig said:


> Hi Sushilsk/Preax
> 
> Did you received invitation from the NT for visa 489? I'm applying for 190 but I think they will issue 489 because I have no job offer in the NT. Not sure if in this case the processing time is 4 weeks or 10 weeks.



Hi, hedwing

I am also awaiting my visa granted. Did you actually know how long is the processing time after additional document submission? Are they actually respond our email enquiry? It took me more than 10 weeks waiting..bitter worried now.

Your experience advice would be more valuable.

Thank you
Manoh


----------



## naumanukhan (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello Guys 
I am planning to move to Darwin NT on 489 visa in December, Have been searching Apartment etc online any one who have been through this experience please help.
What should I expect after arriving in Darwin?
How much a 2 bed or 1 Bed Apartment Cost in Darwin ?
How is job market?


----------



## tiagolima (Mar 18, 2019)

zooter80 said:


> while it is true that getting PR may be difficult via 489, it is better than not having moved at all...who knows maybe rules will become lenient that will allow you to get PR too? It's all about looking at the positive side of things...
> 
> taking a leap of faith is sometimes a good idea. If nothing else, you'll have gained exposure to the great OZ culture


I totally agree.


----------

